

Need help with my latest project, funny pictures from Africa - kitaka

Hey,<p>Am a 21yr old software developer from Africa and I've just launched a humour site containing funny pictures from Africa.<p>I need ideas on how I can improve, market and monetize it.<p>Thanks.<p>site: http://www.lol256.com
======
billturner
I would ditch the thumbnails and increase the image size. Maybe for at least
the first 5 on the top of the page.

~~~
kitaka
Thanks for the tip.

------
kitaka
Link: <http://www.lol256.com>

